

How Google plans to save newspapers - gruseom
http://business.theatlantic.com/2009/09/last_night_it_was_revealed.php

======
barrkel
I personally think that the newspaper folks are participating in a form of
mass delusion when they talk up efforts like this with optimism. Micropayments
is extremely hard to get right - if it worked the way it should, I'd treat it
like a small hole in my pocked, an annoyance, and would likely plug it. Most
realistic to me seems some kind of ISP fund. And there's no way for the papers
to seriously collude to squash all free competition.

